# Combining two electric trolling motors



## a1fa (Mar 1, 2010)

Would combining two electric trolling motors be the same as having one of the higher thrust?

Let's say you can get two 50LB for $300, or 1 101LB for $800.


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

By combining, do you mean side by side mounting?
I suspect that you would encounter issues with turbulence with the two props. iirc twin prop ships rotate opposite one another.
What are you trying to push?


----------



## a1fa (Mar 1, 2010)

I was wondering if you would get the same effect as if you had one bigger thrust motor. I can mount them on port and starboard side.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Also, the battery bank you'd need to run two trolling motors is rather heavy.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

There is no advantage and probably no real cost savings.

I'm sure one or two of the "silent runnings" types will come along and clarify my numbers, but here's my thinking: Theoretically, you would get twice the thrust, but you need two banks of batteries, so twice the weight, and nearly twice the consumption as running a single motor with higher thrust. Over the long term you will have to replace twice as many batteries, and have twice as many moving parts to maintain, which is why there is likely no long term cost savings over a single motor.

The only real advantage is that you could improve your tight quarters maneuvering.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, there's no reason you couldn't run them both off a single battery bank. That would be better than having two separate battery banks, because of the Peukert factor and such.


bljones said:


> There is no advantage and probably no real cost savings.
> 
> I'm sure one or two of the "silent runnings" types will come along and clarify my numbers, but here's my thinking: Theoretically, you would get twice the thrust, but you need two banks of batteries, so twice the weight, and nearly twice the consumption as running a single motor with higher thrust. Over the long term you will have to replace twice as many batteries, and have twice as many moving parts to maintain, which is why there is likely no long term cost savings over a single motor.
> 
> The only real advantage is that you could improve your tight quarters maneuvering.


----------



## a1fa (Mar 1, 2010)

Too bad. I took my Johnson SeaHorse 6hp back to the mechanic to check it out and replace water pump if need be. Good little motor.


----------



## a1fa (Mar 1, 2010)

The reason why I wanted to go electric is:

SeaHorse is a bit heavy. Actually, very heavy to lift out of the water to start, or put back. 
It's hard to start.. Starter gear has never worked right with the height of the motor. I end up tying a rope on the fly wheel.. It's much easier to pull and the angle is not bad.


----------



## caver504 (Sep 19, 2010)

*rewire motor?*

I would think you could just flip the wires to the actual motor so it runs in reverse. But, then you would have to get reverse threaded propeller. I use to do this as an electrition in some weird cases. I'm thinking of this actually because getting two used trolling motors is way cheaper than one new powerful one that never goes on ebay or craigs.


----------

